# Jared Allen Truely Goes Primitive



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

For those who don't know who Jared Allen is, he is an awesome Defensive End for the Minnesota Vikings. Here is a cool video of him going primitive.

[youtube:1nrbuwcu]http://www.youtube.com/v/6oibNvAbtpc&hl=en_US&fs=1&[/youtube:1nrbuwcu]


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Wow. that was COOL. Not wild, but cool.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

After I kill a deer with my self bow and a stone point, spears are next! :twisted:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That would be fun.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm gonna go with just a knife. Jump out of the tree...land on him...and slit his throat. Then maybe I'll try the sling shot method. :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> I'm gonna go with just a knife. Jump out of the tree...land on him...and slit his throat. Then maybe I'll try the sling shot method. :roll:


The only way that would be cool is to have the knife in your mouth first. :lol:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

jahan said:


> UZ-A-BOW said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna go with just a knife. Jump out of the tree...land on him...and slit his throat. Then maybe I'll try the sling shot method. :roll:
> ...


Good Idea.....I'm going to try to work out the details...You might be on to something!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="UZ-A-BOW":1pw0oeri]I'm gonna go with just a knife. Jump out of the tree...land on him...and slit his throat. Then maybe I'll try the sling shot method. :roll:
> ...


Good Idea.....I'm going to try to work out the details...You might be on to something![/quote:1pw0oeri]

Like this! 8)


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

jahan said:


> UZ-A-BOW said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


Like this! 8)[/quote:r08va7fs]

Exactly like that.....well, except probably a different, smaller knife.....smaller knife just makes it all the more difficult.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

knife in mouth is good and slitting of the throat but be sure you've got spurs on. Style points count as long as you ride the elk for at least 8 seconds before putting him down.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice ranch bull to demonstrate his lack of concern for the ethics relating to our sport or the fact this will be used by opponents to show the blood-lusting crazy hunters sneaking round in our woods... wonder how much hay they had to put out for this hunt - how big was the enclosure?


----------



## Razkul99 (Oct 29, 2009)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Nice ranch bull to demonstrate his lack of concern for the ethics relating to our sport or the fact this will be used by opponents to show the blood-lusting crazy hunters sneaking round in our woods... wonder how much hay they had to put out for this hunt - how big was the enclosure?


I fail to see how someone who hunts legally with a spear is discrediting archery. Maybe if you explain the proper "ethics relating to our sport" metric that we all should use to pass judgment on fellow hunters I would understand.

I also don't begrudge any hunter for the animal they hunt, price paid for the tag/guide/access, or type of land they elect to hunt, so long as it is legal. While I have my personal preferences and opinions, I don't live under the misperception that I am either judge or jury for my fellow hunters.

To each their own.


----------

